# Got to ride in a 330xi with an ESS Supercharger



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

Had a first local meeting with a new car group today, and one guy in the marines in Jacksonville, NC, brought his MY01 Steele Gray 330xi with an ESS Supercharger. Phew, I've driven plenty of 330s before, xi, i, i with dinan stage 2 package, but this xi was very special. Some other nice features included brembo brake kit, and H&R coilovers. But the ess supercharger was pretty impressive. The owner (don't know if he lurks around here, but thanks for the ride Jimmy :thumbup: ), probably spent about 10k easily on the car. Well, compared to stock 330s, this car felt like a beast. Better than an M3? Of course not, but a very exciting drive. Car pulls VERY hard. I'm afraid how often this guy bounces off the rev limiter, because it gets there fast :yikes: . I've always envied the 330 brakes, but being the passenger, the brembo kit seemed to do its job fairly well. Car was pretty well balanced with the coilovers, and overall, a very stealth (other than breyton wheels and a RD rear spoiler, you couldn't guess that the car has about 310hp under the hood  ). He said he was having some problems with fuel delivery, and is planning to take it to AA in Florida (where he's from), and have them rework a custom software for the ESS (he was saying that the US spec ESS SC has a different software because of emissions? :dunno: ). But it was my first experience with a heavily tuned e46. But were all the mods worth it? I wouldn't (and couldn't) spend 10k on a car, but the supercharger gave me something to think about :thumbup: .


----------



## NickACS (Jun 7, 2003)

Congrats! Yes, I love my AA s/c  Was the price of it with all the other mods I have worth it? To me, hell yea  
My car is only for show pretty much, so it's what I want to do with it. Sure, I drive it to work here and there and every weekend, but boy when I do, I love the s/c  hehe..


----------



## CPaqman (Oct 6, 2003)

NickACS said:


> Congrats! Yes, I love my AA s/c  Was the price of it with all the other mods I have worth it? To me, hell yea
> My car is only for show pretty much, so it's what I want to do with it. Sure, I drive it to work here and there and every weekend, but boy when I do, I love the s/c  hehe..


Nick...

Is that a Rotrex Supercharger in your car? I am seriously thinking about installing it myself. Is it do-able? Any info go can give me is grately appreciated. THANKS.


----------



## NickACS (Jun 7, 2003)

CPaqman said:


> Nick...
> 
> Is that a Rotrex Supercharger in your car? I am seriously thinking about installing it myself. Is it do-able? Any info go can give me is grately appreciated. THANKS.


Yup, that's an Active Autowerke, Rotrex 8psi supercharger...I had AA do the install themselves, but I have heard other ppl doing it themselves. Check out www.Bimmerforums.com and go to the FI section. LOTS of good info in there..

Good luck 
Nick


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Nick- if you don't mind me asking- why did you SC an XI and not a RWD BMW? I also see you are from the south so now I am really wondering why you have an AWD vehicle?


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

FireFly said:


> Nick- if you don't mind me asking- why did you SC an XI and not a RWD BMW? I also see you are from the south so now I am really wondering why you have an AWD vehicle?


-

Is this the same guy?/ The original post said Jimmy and this Nick guy doesnt list his as an Xi. :dunno:

Strange......

--


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

blackhawk77 said:


> -
> 
> Is this the same guy?/ The original post said Jimmy and this Nick guy doesnt list his as an Xi. :dunno:
> 
> ...


Good point- I did not notice that.


----------



## CPaqman (Oct 6, 2003)

NickACS said:
 

> Yup, that's an Active Autowerke, Rotrex 8psi supercharger...I had AA do the install themselves, but I have heard other ppl doing it themselves. Check out www.Bimmerforums.com and go to the FI section. LOTS of good info in there..
> 
> Good luck
> Nick


Nick...

Much THANKS for the info. P.S. your car looks awesome!! When did you have the Rotrex installed, how long it took, and did AA have to reporgram the ECU unit? Are those Brembo brake system on there? Is the stopping power now needed? How much better is the car overall?? Dude, I appreciate your time and input... gonna check out that site now.


----------



## ItchyNScratchy (Jul 9, 2003)

KP said:


> Had a first local meeting with a new car group today, and one guy in the marines in Jacksonville, NC, brought his MY01 Steele Gray 330xi with an ESS Supercharger. Phew, I've driven plenty of 330s before, xi, i, i with dinan stage 2 package, but this xi was very special. Some other nice features included brembo brake kit, and H&R coilovers. But the ess supercharger was pretty impressive. The owner (don't know if he lurks around here, but thanks for the ride Jimmy :thumbup: ), probably spent about 10k easily on the car. Well, compared to stock 330s, this car felt like a beast. Better than an M3? Of course not, but a very exciting drive. Car pulls VERY hard. I'm afraid how often this guy bounces off the rev limiter, because it gets there fast :yikes: . I've always envied the 330 brakes, but being the passenger, the brembo kit seemed to do its job fairly well. Car was pretty well balanced with the coilovers, and overall, a very stealth (other than breyton wheels and a RD rear spoiler, you couldn't guess that the car has about 310hp under the hood  ). He said he was having some problems with fuel delivery, and is planning to take it to AA in Florida (where he's from), and have them rework a custom software for the ESS (he was saying that the US spec ESS SC has a different software because of emissions? :dunno: ). But it was my first experience with a heavily tuned e46. But were all the mods worth it? I wouldn't (and couldn't) spend 10k on a car, but the supercharger gave me something to think about :thumbup: .


hmm i wondered since he is so close to AA why he didnt opt for the AA charger. I have heard from some ppl that they werent happy with the ESS and ASA pulls better thru the rpm band. I am in the market for the AA kit but i keep hearing about the twin screw chargers (which acts like a positive displacement and thus full boost is achieved in low rpm to redline). I havent heard anything about the e46 version but i know from bimmerforums that there are 2 coming out for the e36 and both tuned by jim conforti. I think i will try and wait for the twin screw because it sounds more practical for everyday driving AND for a steptronic.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

ItchyNScratchy said:
 

> I think i will try and wait for the twin screw


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

NickACS, sharp looking car! Tastefully done mods, and (of course) the best color in the BMW line. :thumbup:


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

CPaqman said:


> Nick...
> 
> Is that a Rotrex Supercharger in your car? I am seriously thinking about installing it myself. Is it do-able? Any info go can give me is grately appreciated. THANKS.


The guy who runs this site http://www.my330i.com/ installed an ESS SC on his 330i. You might check his site out.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Nice with the amount that he spent, he might have been better off trading in for a S4. :dunno: 

Ed


----------

